

Paul Graham Mixergy Interview - rooshdi
http://www.justin.tv/clip/256d3b4ba66875ae

======
jolie
Andrew Warner does great stuff. The weirdness of the very long musical intro
was a bit much, but overall, a wonderful interview. Just skip to the 6-minute
mark or so.

------
alanthonyc
Thank you!

~~~
rooshdi
No problem; It's a great interview and I figured other people were looking for
it. :)

